
Google Annoys Me Insanely - IvanSologub
When I search for information, I want to get not 14,900,000 links found on the Internet pages, among which, probably, there is information that I need.<p>I need an answer.<p>Clear, understandable and structured. It would be great if it also fits into the context of my previous search and matched my needs based on my previous actions.<p>It&#x27;s very simple! If I go to a search engine and type “Mask” - before that I did not look for the address of the nearest one (which excludes the possibility of coronavirus), I am not fond of cosmetics and there are no appointments in my calendar for the next three hours (and indeed it’s the evening) ... Hence I am looking for a movie with Jim Carey.<p>The situation I described is very primitive - but I think it shows where I&#x27;m going.<p>We need to (1) avoid providing information in the form of a large number of links and (2) make tools friends with each other at the system level, not interfaces.<p>Let&#x27;s start doing it!
======
leephillips
It will never work, because the computer will never be able to infer what I
want. I might be looking for the movie, then five minutes later be looking for
information about layer masks in Gimp. You're suggesting I should be able to
type "mask" in both cases and, somehow, Google should figure out what I'm
really looking for. I don't want them to even try. I can type one or two
additional keywords:

    
    
        mask movie
        mask gimp
    

See? It's easy, and it already works.

~~~
IvanSologub
Do you think that the option you proposed does not take into account the
(global) context. For example, me: I don't use GIMP, not a beautician, it's
Saturday evening.

------
blindm
Google is very trend-orientated. It cherry picks the hottest trends, and
displays them on the first few results. You can of course constrain your
results to match a certain time-frame, then you will find your `The Mask`
movie results. You could also use something like DuckDuckGo which isn't as
trend-orientated and gives you a basic result, not a trying-really-hard /
popular result like Google does.

~~~
IvanSologub
I most likely pushed the reader towards wolframalpha.com. Try to enter some
kind of query and look at the result. To the form for issuing this result

